# help 8150 vs 3570k or better



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

hello tsf :grin: I'm here with a question regarding two processors. The amd fx-8150 and an Intel 3570k. Originally i had two builds planned to choose from. The only differences between the two were the cases, mobos, and colored memory (vengeance red and blue). The first was an itx in a bitfenix prodigy and asus p8z77-i deluxe with blue vengeance 1600 8GB, the second was a micro-atx in an nzxt Vulcan and Asus maximus v gene with red vengeance 1600 8GB. But recently I've been reading around and apparently from what people say, after updates the 8150 is becoming a very good CPU. The work ill be doing on my computer is Photoshop, gaming, after effects, fl studio, and more. I asked on YouTube and someone said that the 8150 is best for stuff like Photoshop and after effects etc. But because the comment was from YouTube i don't rely on it too much because the number of trolls lurking around YouTube. I will be doing lots of gaming, but ill also be doing lots of Photoshop as well along with the other programs listed. I feel like getting the 3570k regardless because, its Intel i know its fast and good. It has the rep to back it up. Plus with Intel i get many newer technologys. So what do you guys think? Should i stick with Intel and get the 3570k where i know ill get great performance or should i get the 8150, btw it'll be paired with an Asus crosshair v formula. I know the Intel is really good but I'm always up for better or equal performance when its cheaper, even if the 8150 isnt a whole lot cheaper. So what should i get? the 3570k will do excellent in Photoshop, after effects, and etc right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> it'll be paired with an Asus Crosshair V Formula.


Using an Intel proc with this board is not an option. Board supports AMD socket AM3+ processors only.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

yes i know that. notice i said with the intel build i would be using either a asus p8z77-i deluxe or asus maximus v gene. i meant the 8150 would be paired with the crosshair v formula. sorry for the confusion


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

bump--please help i may be ordering within the next week. i5 3570k vs 8150 for lots of gaming, photoshop, after effects, fl studio, video


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

It all depends on what games youre playing. I have a fx 6100 and it games fine regardless of what review benchmarks say. Some games like skyrim may have better fps on an i5 because intel cpus have better ipc. For photoshop / editing the more cores the better as it will let you multitask way more. But id say the i5 as it uses less power and will be better for gaming but make sure it is worth the 50 dollars more than the 8150 to you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Those 2 are pretty close, for gaming I would expect less cores to win out, video editing, photoshop more cores, Actually the older 2600k or 2700k will outperform the 3570k. > PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 2600k and 2700k are good processors I prefer the i5 2500k myself.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

@Wrench97 im sure they do because those cpus are i7 arent they? I dont want to spend more than $250. The price of the 3570k $230 on newegg is probably the most i would go at the moment. As good as sandys are i want to go with an ivy. Not sure why i just feel like getting it. When i save the money eventually ill get an i7. But for now im sticking with an i5. my build is around $950+ An i7 would throw the cost into the thousands. Even if with the i5 the price goes into the thousands just a little i wouldn't mind. but again its a hard choice for me because it seems amd is awesome for Photoshop, after effects etc. But for gaming Intel is the sure shot to go with. I've never gamed on a pc before because of the fact that i never had a powerful pc. But because of my grades my mom wants to build me the pc especially since i want it to be a family project, for them to learn. I feel i should go with Intel but I'm still not sure. I've always used Intel and was always happy with their performance when it came to the cheaper/older systems I've used. not sure. its a hard decision for me because i do alot of photoshop and starting to learn to use after effects. I feel i should go with intel. It will still be a big upgrade from what im used to using. at home i use a pentium 4 for photoshop, and at school i use an i3 2120 for photoshop. With the i3 im satisfied with the performance, and im sure its tons better with the i5. Which makes me feel while the 8150 is probably excellent the i5 isnt bad at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How close are you to a MicroCenter store?
Micro Center Products: Computer Parts: Processors/CPUs
If your not looking to overclock the i7 2600 is $219, with a deal on motherboards.
2600K $239. Of course the FX8150 is $199.

I should also add that for gaming a good video card is really where you'll see the difference.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The difference with encoding speed isn't very significant (check out the Anandtech benchmarks - they don't have the 3570k benched yet, but the 2500k is slightly weaker on all benchmarks) so if you value your encoding speeds above all else, I'd say the decision depends almost entirely on your selection of video card. Roughly speaking, anything above the $250-$300 range will be bottlenecked to some extent on some games with the FX-8150, thus reducing the cost-effectiveness of an expensive GPU on those games. See individual game benchmarks for reference.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

woah that microcenter has some sweet prices. well i live in worcester and never heard of microcenter. from the site the closest is in cambridge, i think thats probably an hour away. but if they have other parts im interested cheaper then maybe the drive would be worth it. if not we'll see. ill check and see if they do shipping. btw i am looking to overclock.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Don't let the ability to OC sway your decision for a CPU. OC'ing is little more than a hobby with new CPU's. The "need" to OC has went by the way.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No all their prices are in store only.
Video cards and Power Supplies seem to be where they make up for the rest of the pricing. 
I'm only about 20 minuets away from one and do end up going by it sometimes anyway so it's worthwhile.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

oh forgot to mention ill be using a sapphire radeon hd 7770 vapor-x


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Decent card you'll be fine with any of the above CPU's.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

JC531 said:


> oh forgot to mention ill be using a sapphire radeon hd 7770 vapor-x


CPU choice won't be affecting your gaming performance then. Get the 8150 :grin:


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol ahhhhh. I love intel. But it seems amd is what i should go for. What does everyone think? Ill post what the full builds are later so you can see the choices i made


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Intel or AMD is your choice. Post a list of the components you are considering by Brand Name & Model Number and we will advise accordingly.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

AMDs FX chips have disappointed me, really. They are great and all, but Windows doesn't really seem to know how to handle the architecture of the Bulldozer module.

Honestly, I have my Phenom II x6 at just shy of 4Ghz, and it does everything I could possibly throw at it.

My little brother has a Phenom II x4 at 4.3 GHz, and in GAMING benchmarks, he scores better.

With either way you go, you are going to be happy. Personally? I would go for the Intel, esp. If you want to OC, because of the extreme ease at which the Intel chips OC.

AMD has done better with Bulldozer than the Phenoms on OCing, but with an i5 at 4GHz, and the FX-8xxx at 4Ghz, the i5 is going to win at just about everything that matters.

But, in the long run, both are going to gaming beasts. You will see no difference in games.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

^+100


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

1st build: i planned this build to be tiny but extremely powerful.

case: bitfenix prodigy- Newegg.com - BitFenix Prodigy Midnight Black / Black Steel / Plastic Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case

mobo: Asus p8z77-i deluxe- Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX Intel Motherboard with USB BIOS

memory: corsair vengeance blue 1600 8GB- Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B

2nd build: again meant to be small but still powerful (i like this one alot cuz of the color scheme)

case: nzxt vulcan- Newegg.com - NZXT Crafted Series Vulcan Black Steel / Plastic Gaming mATX Computer Case

mobo: Asus maximus v gene- Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

memory: corsair vengeance red 1600 8GB- Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R

Amd build 1: not much to say here

case: cooler master storm scout- Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

mobo: Asus crosshair v formula- Newegg.com - ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Gaming Motherboard with 3-Way SLI/CrossFireX Support and UEFI BIOS

cpu: amd fx 8150- Newegg.com - AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRGUBOX

memory: corsair vengeance red 1600 8GB- Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9R

i only posted some parts of each build because some use the same parts so i figured why bother posting multiple things.

note 1: all intel builds will use the 3570k, or the sandy i7's if i ever goto microcenter

note 2: all amd builds will use the fx-8150

note 3: link for 3570k- Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K

note 4: all builds will use...

hdd: western digital caviar black- Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

optical drive: samsung dvd burner- Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 24X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM SATA Model SH-222BB/BEBE - CD / DVD Burners

gpu: sapphire radeon hd 7770 vapor-x- Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100358VXL Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

psu: antec hcg 620W- Newegg.com - Antec HCG M Series HCG-620M 620W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

so yea those are the various choices i made up. after seeing a new cosair case in military green im also thinking about adding amd and intel sabertooths to the different choices (military themed choices).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should go for a 750w psu with that gpu and those specs especially if your going to overclock.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Make sure that card will fit on the small cases for intel builds.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> you should go for a 750w psu with that gpu and those specs especially if your going to overclock.


The card draws less than 100 w under full load. He should be fine with a 650w tx. I have an fx 6100 overclocked to 4.5 and a gtx 670 with a tx 650w and no problems.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

depends on any voltage increase if he is overclocking. 650w should be fine though.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

The corsair 650 tx is a high quality psu. That is the one I recommend.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed. Heck I have a friend on SLI GTX 285's with an i7 and 5 HDDs who is using a TX650.
Those Power Supplies are amazing.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

corsair has everything, i had completely forgotten about the 650. so you think 620 is too small? and i plan to overclock once i save up for the h100 or h80 depending on the case i get after the build.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

oh cool newegg has the tx650 for the same price as the antec on newegg woot! i always thought it was more expensive like $100+ thats why i didnt bother checking it out.

-sorry for the double post, i forget if thats a rule here.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

It is, but not a huge deal. Yeah, this issue is not wattage, but quality. The Corsair 650 will actually put out 650 watts of power, unlike the cheaper Antec 620.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

K then. Tx650 it is. Happy i found it for the same price as the antec.

Soo guys what set-up do you think i should go with? Amd or intel?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

JC531 said:


> K then. Tx650 it is. Happy i found it for the same price as the antec.
> 
> Soo guys what set-up do you think i should go with? Amd or intel?


Just be certain the Corsair 650W is the 650TXV2 Model.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

It is


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

Intel or amd


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Tough question really as I guess it comes down to personal preference. I personally would go for AMD but thats just based on the reason that I have been using AMD for a long time so I kinda like to stay loyal to them. Like right now I have an FX 6100 that has no problem handling whatever I throw at it. 

But as far as performance goes I have heard that Intel CPU's has an egde now atleast when it comes to gaming. And as for those two CPU's you listed about which is best I can't really say as I don't have either of them. Guess somebody else got to answer that question.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

I would really like to go with intel, mainly cuz ive used em for the longest and have been happy, and plus im sure ill be more than happy with the performance in photoshop, after effects etc. And the rog board for the intel build looks so cool. But...of course if ill get better performance in those programs and satisfactory performance in games with amd i want to go with amd. Its a hard choice. The intel is sooooo cool. But it seems for what i do the amd is best. But then again its not like i5 will give me bad performance either. I really like and want to get the intel but it seems i should go with amd. Hmmm...let me ask you guys, even though the 8150 is best for photoshop, after effects, flstudio etc. Ill still get excellent performance with the i5 especially when overclocked right? What do guys think is the smarter choice? I really like intel but am starting to like amd a lot too. I know ill be happy either way, but i wanna make sure i get the best choice, both set-ups look awesome and perform great, but with intel i get newer tech, and also with the rog intel board i guess ill get pretty awesome onboard audio.

Oh my god! Lol either way im so excited to build my first pc. If been studying and researching for about 3 years and its almost time to start ordering parts. Woot!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

JC531 said:


> Intel or amd


That decision is yours alone. Both offer good CPU's capable of doing what you want.
After you decide what you want, post a list by Brand Name & Model Number and we can advise accordingly.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

I want intel cuz it seems in every way awesome. But Amd is pretty awesome too. The decision is hard but i dont know i think im leaning towards amd.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

They both make good cpu's but Intel has the advantage at this point. I go with AMD and always have because of cost. I really don't care if my video takes 20-30 seconds longer to encode.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

What if i got an i7? Wether it'd be sandy or ivy would the 8150 still be good for the multi stuff or would the i7 be in the lead for all situations?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> That decision is yours alone. Both offer good CPU's capable of doing what you want.
> After you decide what you want, post a list by Brand Name & Model Number and we can advise accordingly.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

K. What im asking is, since the 8150 is excellent at multitasking and the i5 at gaming, what about the i7? Im guessing because of the more cores that the 8150 is still better when it comes to multitasking and Photoshop and stuff. But i do see i7's alot more in high end pc's that arent for gaming. If i remember correctly i7's have hyperthreading, im not sure what that is but doesnt it make processing alot faster or something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hyper-threading allows a single core appear to the operating system as 2 cores, With HT the CPU can divide the core into 2 threads to the os a i7 appears as 8 cores that can run 8 different threads simultaneously.

If you can't decide between CPU's look at the chipsets Intel z77, B75 or the AMD 900 series to help make a decision.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sooooooo.....in a sense the i7 would perform as well as an 8150 in things like photshop, after effects etc? Multi-stuff


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Man, the ANDs are great, but weird.
Intel will *MOST* likely be better at everything.

The i7 will be the fastest. For instance, I have a friend with an OLD i7 940 that is at least 3 years old. His processor is clocked at 2.8 GHz.
Mine is the Phenom II x6 at 3.8 GHz.
When ran benchmarks in programs like 3Dmark06, which is a directx 9 gaming benchmark.

He beat me in scores. It was SUPER close, less than 1% difference. However, at the time, my processor was top of the line, and his was... Well, old.

If you have the money, get the i7. If you don't want to spend that much, get the i5.

If your name on the forums is 'AMD Man', you go with AMD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Photoshop yes> Core i7-3770K vs. AMD FX-8150 and Core i7-2600K CPU Review | Hardware Secrets 

But remember we're talking seconds here.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

We can't really make the decision for you. In the end it is up to you which system you want to go for. 
We are just basing our comments on personal preference and opinions. Atleast that is what I am doing.

Either way I think that no matter if you go for AMD or Intel you will likely end up with a good system that you will enjoy and that will be able to handle anything you want it too.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol i hate when people say that to me but its true, in the end its my decision, Im basically asking for your recommendations. But if i can ever get better or equal performance cheaper or at the same price i go for it. And then i like to have the closest to the best performance i can get. Basically while the fx-8150 may be better than the i5 for what i do have high intentions of upgrading and oveclocking. So i guess im going for intel. What do you guys think. Best choice? Good choice? I in no way need the cheapest.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the scoop. If money is an option go amd. If not. Intel. Simple.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

darcinator said:


> Here is the scoop. If money is an option go amd. If not. Intel. Simple.


Agreed.


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol k


----------



## JC531 (Sep 27, 2011)

K im going intel. When i get the parts ill post build status. Thanx guys! This forum and its members are always a big help. C u l8r


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Make sure to hit us up for any questions you might come up with during the build!


----------

